# River Sand.



## Mikey1973 (Jan 4, 2012)

when I upgrade to a larger tank I am thinking about going all sand. I live close to the Arkansas River and well have access to all the sand I can haul. I am sure this has been asked, but doing the search function on here I get all kinds or other sand and river questions. Would it be safe to use this type of sand since it is natural and can be sifted and cleaned. Any thoughts?


----------



## nicolaas (Jan 15, 2012)

I did it with my 30gal and my 8gal and it works like a charm.
Hard to get it clean but it looks very nice.
So I think it's ok.
Hope it works out, best of luck!


----------



## 1077 (Apr 16, 2008)

Considering that 50 lbs of playsand can be purchased at hardware store or landscaping store for around five dollars, (pest free) I might choose that route.
Course free sand is better, but possibility of anchor worms,fish lice,flukes,could also come with the sand unless cleaned really well.
Playsand would be my choice, opinion's vary.


----------



## zof (Apr 23, 2010)

I agree, play sand is usually dug from a dry sand pit where any aquatic baddies probably wont live, if it was me though I would dry out all the river sand first for a week or two and if you want to be extra paranoid wash it in a bleach solution during the washing process.


----------



## 1077 (Apr 16, 2008)

zof said:


> I agree, play sand is usually dug from a dry sand pit where any aquatic baddies probably wont live, if it was me though I would dry out all the river sand first for a week or two and if you want to be extra paranoid wash it in a bleach solution during the washing process.


 
I love sand but HATE washing/sifting it the several times needed to help prevent clouding which I hate even more.:evil:
I once spent the better part of an afternoon, rinsing 90 lbs of sand to go in 80 gallon tank .
After placing it in the tank and then filling the tank with water ,decor,and then fish, I plugged in the filter and water splashing from the return ,splashed up and hit the shop light I had clamped to the aquarium and the bulb shattered and hundreds of the pieces of glass fell into the aquarium:-(
I then had to remove the fish ,drain the tank and sift what glass I could find from the sand, and finally gave up and pulled all of the sand out, and rinsed another couple bags of sand.
In small tank,if river/creek sand was all I could find,,I would prolly boil it in stock pot, before sifting and using it in my aquarium.


----------



## Trofishlore (Dec 4, 2011)

lol


----------



## Tazman (Jan 15, 2012)

Try doing it for a 180g tank! 
Believe me I was tempted to put the whole lot in pillowcases and rinse it all in the washing machine (no soap of course!)


----------



## AbbeysDad (Mar 28, 2011)

Tazman said:


> Try doing it for a 180g tank!
> Believe me I was tempted to put the whole lot in pillowcases and rinse it all in the washing machine (no soap of course!)


Good thing you didn't!


----------

